# Ok, a personal question



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I have posted before asking other if they have pain during or after sex, i found that quite a lot do. But my other question is,does anyone have cramps when aroused or when having a orgasam, i hope i dont affend anyone with the question, but i am desperate. Me and my hubby haven't had sex for about 8 months. I am so lucky i have a wonderful husband, he never complaines.I have had all my females bits checked only a few months ago and every thing is fine there.The cramps get so strong i have to stop







I hope someone will help, im only 37 and not being able to eat or drink what i like because of the ibs is terrible, but not have sex as well, what am i supposed to enjoy in my life


----------



## 19179 (Jan 19, 2006)

I have gone through this for years, and thought it was just the IBS. I would have abdominal pain and cramping during and after sex, and it made me just push my DH away out of fear. I would seriously concider seeing your GYN again and talk about it. There are so many things that could be going on that they can't see. Have you had a va. ultrasound? When my pain first started I had one and all they could see was a boggy uterus,, 5 yrs later, still complaining they found cysts, fibroids and adenomyosis. I'm not trying to scare you, but if there is a reason for any of this you need to find out.TMI..... When aroused my urethra pulses with pain, and the vag. feels irritated. I'm usually okay after a bit, but everything is really sensitive. The big O causes cramping within an hour, but like you I'm 36 and can't imagine not being able to enjoy my DH, it would be horrible. Hes been very patient, but it sometimes can really put a strain on us.Don't give up, there are answers out there for you!


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks wikked for your reply, i had a laposcopy done about 4 months ago, that when my gyn consultant said she saw nothing wrong.I was being checked for endo at the time.Not sure what to do next


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi hope. it seems there are quite a few of us who expierence pain during sex, including yours truly, sometimes. I try some relaxation techniques when I feel the mood coming on. Deep breathing and relaxing my abdominal and pelvic muscles helps quite a bit before, during and after. Some people find releif by using biofeedback and yoga. I'm pretty sure there are some books on muscle relaxation and excercises as well. It might be worth looking into. Good luck.


----------



## 15071 (Jan 21, 2006)

You are not alone, I experience it to! I also had a laproscopy(no idea how to spell it!)recently, which found nothing! I experience the pain through both intercourse and orgasm, there is no pattern as to when it may happen, all I can advise is avoid certain positions, being on top aggravates me most! The doctor also prescribed me muscle relaxants. I have not tried these yet


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Perhaps soaking in a nice warm bath beforehand will help ?Jeanne


----------



## 15071 (Jan 21, 2006)

Good idea, certainly better than having to take drugs!I've found that when the cramping occurs a hot water bottle is a good way of relieving them


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i wish i could remember the before and after aspect of sex but i cant







like jeanne said try a bath. good luck


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the reply's,you have all been a great help


----------



## 18867 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi Sam Any Joy with your muscle relaxants I too have been torment with not having Sex for years









> quote:Originally posted by Sam Winder:You are not alone, I experience it to! I also had a laproscopy(no idea how to spell it!)recently, which found nothing! I experience the pain through both intercourse and orgasm, there is no pattern as to when it may happen, all I can advise is avoid certain positions, being on top aggravates me most! The doctor also prescribed me muscle relaxants. I have not tried these yet


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome to the new members


----------



## 20677 (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh..I am so relieved and i feel such empathy... i thought i was alone...i have such a complicated gynae history - i have I.B.S, P.I.D and a condition called Adhesions Related Disorder - which basically means all of my organs in my abdomen are fused together with dense adhesions. i had a laporoscopy to remove an abcess within my right fallopian tube and r.ovary - but upon further inspection they found a wall of thick adhesions so i ended up having a labarotomy. I still suffer from chronic pain, blinding pains in my bowels and now...after i have an orgasam i found i am in intense, agonizing, crippling pain - as if my body wants to curl in on itself...and seeing as i am single..there are certain things i young lady enjoys in private ifu catch my drift...well now that little bit of self appreciation and sex have become something i really do not want to do anymore...the pain outweighs the pleasure in this case and it's something i can do with out.....maybe i shud become a Nun afterall? anywho sorri if that was abit rude but i'm relieved to know i'm not a freak or alone..i believe my adhesions (scar tissue) may have envoloped my clitoral chord in my body...any1 any ideas what is happeninginside us?


----------



## 18680 (Oct 7, 2005)

I also suffer from adhesions, which was my impetus for visiting this category of threads. I had an exploratory surgery done several years ago and they had to excise a rather nasty one that had made my intestine attach to my abdominal wall, hence a fart made me pass out one day.







After that surgery, the docs told me that I needed to be split wide open and all that adhesion growth scraped and/or lasored out. They even wanted to unroll my intestines and scrape them. However, they warned me that the adhesions would grow back. Knowing that, I chose to just live with it. Recently, I've been having some of the same problems as before, only worse. I don't know what to do about all that. But yes, I think that adhesions can and do cause the type of pain you're talking about during and after sex. What a life!!


----------

